# Holly: 1 year old



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

From an 8 week old baby to a silly 1 year old.


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Holly is such a cutie pie!! Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

Happy Birthday, Holly!


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Happy Birthday Holly! You are a beauty!


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

They grow up way to quick! :birthday: Holly!!


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Happy birthday, pretty girl!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

:birthday: to a very pretty girl, wishing for you many, many more.


----------

